# Is Dexter going blonde ?



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Dexter is 1 now and in the last few weeks I've noticed lots of blonde hairs in his coat. He's always been deep red but did have a little patch of white on his head when little. Is it possible that he may change colour ? (Not that its an issue either way - he's so good looking )


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Lisa, think we need pictures (just love seeing Dexter thats why!), can't help other than to say it seems poo's have a habit of changing colour, if it was later in the year I would have said it may just be the sun but I doubt its that now! is it at the roots of his coat or just some random hairs? the general view seemed to be that red/gold colours do lighten but I thought that was as the adult coat came in and that Dexter would stay the darker shade now - be interesting to see what happens as Dudley got a little lighter but then his adult coat came through slightly darker again but he has retained about 3 different shades which I love. Perhaps Dexter will just get a few lovely hilights!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

It is scattered all over really but yes does go down to the roots. Almost like he is going grey ! He still looks very red but certainly noticeable close up in daylight 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes very possible. Their coats do change, some go darker, some go lighter, some stay the same. Its the beauty of cockapoo that you don't really know what you'll get. 

Millie's coat is often changing, her black is going slightly brown and her white bits have brown, especially around the muzzle. But the biggest change is from puppy to adult, she was black & white, now she's more black & grey. It also depends on her coat length as the longer I leave it the whiter it becomes.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Arthur has changed colour slightly as he has got older - his tail, the bottom of his ears and around his muzzle has gone gingery while the rest of him has stayed creamy. His mum was a red and white cocker so some of that colour had to come through somewhere! ;-)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

When Betty was a pup she was buff with quite dark Apricot ears, but her coat is now practically white and almost all the Apricot is gone from her ears.


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

Lola was very dark red up until about 10 months now she is quite blond with some red on her ears. I think in time she will be blonde.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady changed drastically too, she was very apricot as a pup, and now is buff/blond with apricot ears only.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahh we need more Dexter photos ... I love your new avatar pic, I think he looks quite like mariag's Oakley.

Gorgeous boy 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous pics! Mairi - was Molly always white? N x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've noticed that if cockapoos are going to fade it is definitely around the 1 year mark and can fade considerably by the time they are two. Biscuit is like Betty in that he had darker patches and ears that have all faded to a very pale apricot. My friend has a red cockapoo from the same breeder as Soosee and her cockapoo has faded exactly the same with the darker ears and tail. x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I will try & get some more shots of him - he hates cameras & always runs off !


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake has changed so much it is crazy (cause he is sable) but I love it. It is fun to watch them change. Betty has changed a lot too. She is so beautiful. 










now the longer we let him grow the more black he has esp down his back









when he is shorter he is more blonde-ish


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

betty looks a lot like ginger ..she is like a cream color and her ears are like getting darker brown they were like a ginger color but they are getting darker and the hair is going straight as the rest of her is very curly and tight i will try to get a good pix of her she don't like it either


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Gorgeous pics! Mairi - was Molly always white? N x


Not always white Nadine, more creamy with patches of pale apricot but not hugely different 




















A lot more unkempt these days... Hence long overdue groom tomorrow...look at these legs, I honestly do brush them 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

i didn't think out was possible got me to love Molly more. she was adorable!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Molly is such a lovely lady - looking forward to seeing her post groom fluffy fat legs!
And Jake is just gorgeous - just as well he is not here in the uk, I could be tempted to dognap him!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> I've noticed that if cockapoos are going to fade it is definitely around the 1 year mark and can fade considerably by the time they are two. Biscuit is like Betty in that he had darker patches and ears that have all faded to a very pale apricot. My friend has a red cockapoo from the same breeder as Soosee and her cockapoo has faded exactly the same with the darker ears and tail. x


That is interesting as I always thought by a year with the adult coat you could tell what colour they were going to stay. I had expected Dudley to lighten, he did a little then the adult coat came in and was a bit darker again and I thought that would be it apart from possibly lightening with the sun. Will be interesting to see what happens this year.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh and yes both Molly and Jake are super scrumptious - imagine if they had been able to have a litter!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh Mairi, I've never seen puppy Molly, she was an absolutely gorgeous little girl!! Obviously she is still beautiful, she looks cute with her longer locks! How much are you getting off? Where are you going this time? Assume not GM? N x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sure she'll get quite a bit off as she has so many holes where I've been cutting out the matts 

No, I'm going to a local lady who is apparently good.

Anyway, as long as the head/face area is left alone I can cope with the rest... I'd love to do the body myself but I know it wouldn't be as even a job etc

Will see.... ray:

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope Molly's grooming session goes well - and that your aren't too traumatised Mairi! Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

awww looks likes my millie.... same with colouring but her ears are still golden and she has a golden back....


----------

